# Savage Worlds fantasy home-brew campaign is recruiting players.



## pelwer (Jul 31, 2011)

Players Wanted!

Hi, my name is Pat and I’m looking to add players to my weekly Savage Worlds fantasy campaign set in my home-brew world of Shadora.

My ideal player enjoys longer campaigns and a friendly atmosphere. You like getting into character, but also chatting online with friends and having fun. You would be able to game online on a weeknight using the Virtual Table Top tool MapTool and using Ventrilo for conversations. You enjoy a good mix of role-playing, action and combat, and like playing games like D&D.

No previous experience with Savage Worlds, MapTool or Ventrilo is necessary. I am willing to set you up and the other players and I are very patient at teaching the rules and helping with the technology.

If this type of game sounds great to you, please e-mail me with any questions you might have or to introduce yourself. pelwer at gmail dot com

You can read about Shadora here: Shades of Shadora | Obsidian Portal
Check out the Savage Worlds Test Drive Rules: http://www.peginc.com/Downloads/SWEX/TD06.pdf
Read through the Shadora Player’s Guide: SavageShadora-PC-Deluxe.pdf
MapTool information can be found here: RPTools - Home
Ventrilo information can be found here: Ventrilo - Surround Sound Voice Communication Software

We play once a week on weeknights (Mon-Thurs) at 6:30 pm Pacific.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## deaconabyss (Aug 1, 2011)

You have said my 3 favorite things.  Savage Worlds, Maptools and Ventrilo.  I do have a Pathfinder commitment on Tuesday nights but am available all other weeknights.  I have played a few settings "Solomon Kane, Deadlands and GM'd Interface Zero which is still active" and some sandboxxed home-brews.  Let me know whats up my e-mail is deaconabyss@gmail.com.  Look forward to gaming with you soon.

<EDIT>

Looked at your world and was amazed.  Good job dude, you took more things I like and added them together.  Very reminiscent of "Rune Quest", I would very much like to play a Fel or Lazuri depending on what others play.  Only to avoid racial tension even though it can open much RP opportunity, I would rather avoid it till we all get to know one another as players.


----------



## Is_907 (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, your world looks excellent! You've obviously put a lot of time into it.

I'd love to say I could play but weeknights are tough right now... if only you'd said "Play by Post" 

Good luck with the game!


----------

